# Smelly Dog :-(



## christinamca (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi

This is my first post on here, so i hope i have placed it in the right forum area! 

I am the owner of a black cockapoo, Seth, who is 1 and a half now. A very adventurous dog who likes to chase birds through the woods nearby.

I do have a concern though which is why i have come on here to ask for everyone's advice and guidance. 

Seth is smelly....and i mean smelly!! I had the groomer empty his anal glands and clean his ears and yet the smell is still there. I don't know if i'm using the wrong bubble bath, whether there is one anyone can recommend. But i am having to wash him at least once a week, especially if he's been out through the woods or at the water park. 

He eats well and drinks well and from the clearing up - he has no problems with his bowels!

Does anyone have any advice??
Thanks
Christina


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

does he roll in anything in the woods............?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What food is he on? A lot of doggy smell is down to food and perhaps the not so good thing in some foods.
Welcome to the forum too


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Does he just smell when wet or all the time? Lolly has that 'wet dog' smell when wet but it goes away when she is dry. 
Just wondering what food you feed him. Do you clean his teeth? (although he seems rather young to have bad teeth) 
And what shampoo do you use? I recommend Pet Head shampoo and conditioner as they smell lovely. 
Can you identify if the smell is coming from anywhere in particular - his mouth or ears. Lolly had a terrible pong when she had an ear infection. 
A lot of questions I know but the answers may help others here to identify the problem for you.


----------



## christinamca (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi

No he doesn't, he's far too bothered about trying to catch a bird (what he would ever do if he caught one is anyones guess!!)

But even when he's freshly washed, he still smells.

I've washed his bedding on a hot wash and his towels to see if it was that, but no.

I'm at a loss!

Christina x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

what food do you feed him?


----------



## christinamca (Jun 10, 2012)

He has James Wellbeloved puppy food. It says to keep them on that until they are 2years. He also has a denta stick a day (because he likes them!)

The shampoo is puppy shampoo from Pets at Home.

Will definitely try the other shampoo which was recommended...any one any recommendations on food?

Christina x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I've not heard of a dog food suggesting puppy food for 2 years. Usually its 1 year and I must admit I put Lolly on adult food at around 10 months as I wanted her to have different flavours.
Lolly is on Barking Heads which she loves. 
Definitely try the Pet Head shampoo - especially the separate conditioner which smells the best. Puppy shampoos tend not to have a great fragrance.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

He can certainly move onto adult food from 10 months old, i definately wouldn't keep him on it until 2yrs!

JWB is a food that will often give dogs smelly wind (sorry) so it may be this.........
A lot of people on here feed raw, nature diet(wet) or barking heads (dry) so you could give one of these a try.....

I use pethead shampoo- they all smell yummy!


----------



## christinamca (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you Janet, I really appreciate your help and recommendations. I will definitely give them both a go!

Christina x


----------



## christinamca (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you too Katie....those two definitely seem the way to go! Going to go search the t'internet for them now xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can really recommend Barking Heads if you want a dry food - many others on here use it too and I've found it very good for clean ears and eyes - no tear staining, which we went through with teething. 

The Pet Head dry shampoo spray and deodorising sprays are brilliant too and take only seconds to spray on and smell delicious! x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree about the Pet Head products,they smell beautiful! My Dexter has Nature's Diet and his poos don't even smell much and no farting!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Must say Buddy smells bad at the moment ,he's always in the canal or rolling in something im bathing him nearly every day its that bad.

We spent the week by the sea in a cottage without a bath tub so he didnt have a bath for a week and even though he was a bit smelly its nothing compared to one day running in the field next to the canal around here.

Im gonna give the dry shampoo a go it sounds good.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Someone gave me a great hint to buy some natural oil to add to a rinse (or bath) and I chose lemongrass which has such a beautiful aroma that I add it to my bath too!!! And it seems to last longer than just using the shampoos x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would definitely give either barking heads or raw food a go, you will most probably find that the smell will lessen a lot but it will take time. The fragranced shampoos do smell lovely and you can normally buy a spritzer spray to fragrance between baths. I sometimes use *nootie* which is available at pets at home but just be cautious with these highly fragranced products as they can irritate sensitive skin and can cause itching and chewing.


I have what used to be a very smelly labradoodle to walk and after about 4 to six weeks of changing his diet over to Barking heads , his owners and I have noticed a real reduction in the doggy odour.

Good luck


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent gets terrible smelly breath when we had James Wellbeloved. We switched (back) to Wainwrights and it's getting much better


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

I had the same prob with James wellbeloved, lamb. Back on turkey and no smell and tiny poo!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara's on Barking Heads and we use Tropiclean aloa deodorising shampoo. Her coat is lovely and soft. As for the poops efficient toilet trips and not smelly.

You could try this http://www.tropiclean.net/products/oatmeal-tea-tree-shampoo.php

Kxx


----------



## christinamca (Jun 10, 2012)

I've given the Pet Head a go and it has made a difference. He can go longer without a bath, but the smell is still there.

So now going to change his food too. I must admit he had been trying the white fish james wellbeloved and his breath was disgusting!! It was like rotten fish!!

Where do i get the barking heads food from? 

Christina x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Google their site and they will have local stockists.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi

I have found that Petplanet is a good place to buy Barking Heads. If you buy a large bag P & P is free too.


----------

